# Mk4 AQY recommended engine oil



## helmyv5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have been using shell 15W50 for my 2.0 AQY engine model year may/2000. I have done 210K Km with car. Should I replace it with a 5W30 or other?
Temperature here is considered somehow hot in summer & may reach 40degree C.

Please share with me your recommendation,
Should I shift to another oil, or continue with the current one?

All your experience are very much welcomed ))

Thanks you in advance....


----------



## katerobertsonfiix (Aug 10, 2017)

*Best Motor Oil*

Hi There!

Depends on where you're located, if you live somewhere that tends to have lower temperatures in the Winter I would look into 5W-20 or 0W-30. If in live where things tend to be on the warmer side than I would stick to thicker Oil such as 10W-30.

Hope that Helps! 

Here is a link to more info in case: http://auto.howstuffworks.com/how-to-choose-the-right-oil-for-your-car-or-truck2.htm


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

15w-40 truck oil. It's the "universal oil". It won't bog down your engine like 15w50 will. The 2.Slo is very easy on oil, no synth is required AT ALL.

10w-40 is fine too, it might even improve your mpg mileage, but 15w-40 will last longer in the engine due to the diesel additives. A year, no problem!

Message me if you have a specific question....


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't use 15W40 in your 2.0 Motor, EVER.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Use what the oil cap says, which is probably 5W30....


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

15W40 is generally used in big V8 Diesel Motors and Semi Trucks. You do not need to use 
anything that thick in a small motor such as a 2.0.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I could have said that all in ONE post, but T-Dog doesn't, so I am giving it a whirl.

15W40 is not required by API to meet all performance requirements of the gasoline category (SM). 
This means you have a much higher catalytic-converter poisoning and spark-plug fouling concentrations of additives.
You also lose Miles per gallon with thicker oils.

Unless your engine is gobbling up oil like a drunken sailor, then don't use it.


----------

